
Hackernews.ca – selfishly designed for MY needs - hackernewscdn
http://hackernews.ca
======
exolymph
Can you explain the design decisions? (Just curious.)

~~~
hackernewscdn
I just realized the post was not on the linked article. I've simply copied and
pasted it from the other post.

I have a confession 1 point by hackernewscdn 2 hours ago | hide | past | web |
1 comment | favorite I have a confession. I love reading Hacker News while in
the bathroom on my mobile. Yes, I know. Disgusting. But it's important to
understand where the "NEED" for a mobile friendly version came from. It's one
of the few times during the day that I can surf what I want without some other
agenda or task pulling me away. The mobile experience was always pretty meh on
the official site and required me to pinch zoom to read the contents when I
should be focusing on pinching something else. I was going to use a reader
when I thought, why don't I just wrap it with some css and display it the way
I like it. I also made it easy to share the articles across different social
sites, and since I was designing this for myself, I figured I would just make
it easy to do the things I do when I do them. I don't vote on articles. It's
just not what I do. I share the cool one's. I also added a more promenent
search (at the top) so I can find what I want. I also put in some categories
for things I tend to want to keep up on and added a few hotkeys (alt - s =
search). the design is a work in progress with no plans to ever "finish" it.
It's just an experiment and totally selfish. If you find yourself "needing" a
mobile friendly version, feel free to try it. Warning: It's still in alpha....
it's still being worked on... also open to suggestions.

